
The Bitcoin Economy   - greenborough
http://www.p2plendingnews.com/2011/05/the-bitcoin-economy/
======
il
The daily bitcoin astroturfing on HN is getting tiresome. When there are such
strong and immediate economic incentives for upvoting a story(I bet every
bitcoin story on HN causes a small increase in the exchange rate), you're
bound to run into trouble.

~~~
bxc
"small increase" - the exchange rate against the dollar has risen from under a
dollar when I first looked to 6ish - it's almost tempting to trade in my
single bitcoin for cash (the reality of the market being that I have nothing
else to spend it on...)

------
spenvo
No offense intended here. I think most HN-ers know what Bitcoin is at this
point. I find Bitcoin fascinating, but where is the analysis, insight or
interesting narrative here?

------
rorrr
Spam article. No new information.

------
Jimlo
good overview of Bitcoin

